# Grid 2 Soundprobleme



## peterbauli (4. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab dea game auch vorbestellt hab es so ca 2 tage gezockt dann so ca 3 tage in ruhe gelassen und jetzt wenn ich im game bin hab ich keinen kommentator mehr und der sound ist auch nicht mehr vollständig da !!!
sprich motorengeräusche werden leiser wenn der kommentator spricht aber da sagt neimand was ?!?

hab bei steam schon fehler überprüfen gemacht nichts hat sich verändert.

habt ihr vielleicht noch eine idee ???
ist jetzt ziemlich neu des game kann ja sein das da die ein oder anderen buggs noch nicht behoben sind.

Grüßle

peterbauli


----------



## Bennz (4. Juni 2013)

> Motorengeräusche werden leiser wenn der Kommentator spricht



ist doch normal.



> hab ich keinen Kommentator mehr und der Sound ist auch nicht mehr vollständig da



wäre es möglich das irgendwie Surround Sound an ist obwohl du nur Stereo hast?


----------



## peterbauli (4. Juni 2013)

ne hab auf kopfhörer gestellt, weil ich hab des Logitech G930 Wireless.

system: 

AMD 940 black edition 4x3Ghz
8 GB DDR2 667 Mhz
GeForce 660 GTX OC
Headset: Logitech G930


----------

